
FBI Releases Documents in Hillary Clinton E-Mail Investigation - uptown
https://www.fbi.gov/news/pressrel/press-releases/fbi-releases-documents-in-hillary-clinton-e-mail-investigation
======
wyldfire
> FBI investigation indicated the Tor user logged into ____'s email account
> and browsed email folders and attachments. When asked during her interview,
> _____ stated to the FBI she is not familiar with nor has she ever used Tor
> software. FBI investigation to date was unable to identify the actor(s)
> responsible for this login or how _____'s login credentials were
> compromised.

Was this info already public? This seems to me that not only did Secretary
Clinton use a private email server to mask her activities from public records
law but in taking it under her/her staff's responsibility, she effectively
leaked state secrets. How in the world does that not make her criminally
culpable?

EDIT: Sorry for the tangent -- I'm really curious: is this part new or had the
press already reported it (or discovered it and decided not to report it?)

~~~
dietrichepp
I am not a lawyer, but criminal culpability has everything to do with state of
mind / mens rea. This is why "murder" is a crime but accidental homicide is
not, even though in both cases the same actions might have led to the same
consequences.

"State secrets" is also one thing, "classified material" is another thing.

~~~
nommm-nommm
Accidental homicide isn't a crime? I thought that was what involuntary
manslaughter was?

~~~
gnarbarian
IANAL. It depends on who is at fault. If you are driving your car down the
highway and a pedestrian jumps in front of you so close that there is nothing
you can do...

~~~
nommm-nommm
That's not really homicide though.

~~~
koenigdavidmj
Homicide doesn't mean murder. It simply means the killing of a person by
another.

People make a big deal about how in capital punishment, the death certificate
says 'homicide'. This isn't a political statement that capital punishment is
murder; it is just the objective fact of what happened.

~~~
scoot
So if someone jumps out in front of you and they die, you're the victim of a
homicide?

~~~
EpicEng
They would be the victim....

------
the_trapper
I'm sure it's totally a coincidence that these are being released on the
Friday before the Labor Day long weekend.

------
tanderson92
"In a follow-up FBI interview on May 3, 2016, ____ indicated he had an "oh
shit" moment and sometime between March 25-31, 2015 deleted the Clinton
archive mailbox from the PRN server and used BleachBit to delete the .PST
files he had created on the server system containing Clinton's e-mails."

------
exabrial
> "Appropriate redactions have been made for classified information or other
> material exempt from disclosure under FOIA"

So, I'm confused. I thought they said she _didn't_ mishandle classified
information.

~~~
wyldfire
I can't tell if you're joking or not, so I'll bite: Comey said that they
didn't have the elements that normally support a case such as malicious intent
or efforts to obstruct the investigation. [his words not mine]

Of course, classified information existed on the servers and it stands to
reason that the investigation report itself could contain classified material.

~~~
exabrial
I was joking, and denying the obvious (which you stated).

It's just infuriating that an ordinary citizen like myself can get a ticket
for speeding, even though my intention was not to harm anyone and I wasn't
aware the signs had changed a few miles back. I'm convinced the Clintons,
Bushes, Obamas, Kenndedys, etc literally have a different set of laws that
apply to them.

~~~
robbiemitchell
Speeding laws are written such that it is a violation regardless of intent or
reason.

~~~
vonmoltke
So too are the laws on classified information. I would have been in jail
months ago had I done what she did.

exabrial is correct; there is, and has been for decades, a double standard
between what the politicos can get away with and what we GS plebs can do.

~~~
robbiemitchell
I don't think that's right. Most laws require a trial. Speeding does not
require a trial: you are guilty if a cop says you were speeding. You can
appeal, of course.

I was strictly addressing the parent's comparison about speeding tickets. They
are not like other laws.

~~~
kreneskyp
You're not guilty just because a cop says so. You have a right to a trial for
every speeding ticket. Most people just waive that right.

~~~
robbiemitchell
I stand corrected. Sounds like you are technically not guilty unless you waive
a trial.

------
diggan
Also, documents are available here with verifiable hash (in case content
changes):

Hillary R. Clinton Part 01 of 02 - 1353814-0 - LHM.PDF — PDF document, 2,568
kB (2,629,920 bytes)

[https://ipfs.io/ipfs/QmePNKoSunyVnbye94tojqt5qhn1WVmmTrEygf9...](https://ipfs.io/ipfs/QmePNKoSunyVnbye94tojqt5qhn1WVmmTrEygf9FDxmPDU)

Hillary R. Clinton Part 02 of 02 - 1353814-0 - HRC 302 -V2.PDF — PDF document,
1,226 kB (1,255,658 bytes)

[https://ipfs.io/ipfs/QmVfowJwBQ5LJGxMatQ8FiS89RWfyqGE6WbfoGs...](https://ipfs.io/ipfs/QmVfowJwBQ5LJGxMatQ8FiS89RWfyqGE6WbfoGseSt2d1P)

------
lancewiggs
You've just landed the job as the second most powerful person in the USA. You
work constantly, and rely on 24/7 access to email and messages through your
Blackberry (or iPhone/Android now). Your boss has a functional Blackberry.
Your predecessor had one too.

You are told you can not have a mobile device, but only use a secure computer
in a secure location.

Your job requires constant travel.

Given the setup I'm unsurprised that someone as resourceful as a Secretary of
State solved the problem.

Running around corporate/government IT departments that say no to everything
is a long-standing tradition, and long may it continue. It is how Blackberry
and Apple devices got into the hands of these organisations.

------
ljk
weird this isn't on the front page even though it's only 5 hours old as of now

------
Mizza
Where are the documents?

On the vault, I just get:

> There are currently no items in this folder.

~~~
diggan
I've linked mirror of the documents here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12415174](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12415174)

------
gordon_freeman
why is this news on site like Hacker News?

~~~
koolba
> why is this news on site like Hacker News?

Why not? I'd much rather read and interact with the opinions of the fine
people that make up this community on this topic than anywhere else on the
interwebs.

~~~
gordon_freeman
my bad. I simply said thinking it as just another politics related news. Sorry
about it. It's too late to delete it now.

